# Is it racist to say "black person"?



## Jacklack3 (Feb 21, 2018)

I know it probably isn't, but for some reason if i'm talking to someone, they or even me might say "dark-skinned" or something instead of just saying "black"... Is it racist to say "black person", or is it racist to try to avoid saying "black person"?


----------



## HamBone41801 (Feb 21, 2018)

Jacklack3 said:


> I know it probably isn't, but for some reason if i'm talking to someone, they or even me might say "dark-skinned" or something instead of just saying "black"... Is it racist to say "black person", or is it racist to try to avoid saying "black person"?


depends. in certain areas of south america, they prefer n****, and black is their n-word.


----------



## dAVID_ (Feb 21, 2018)

It's just another way of saying it.


----------



## Plstic (Feb 21, 2018)

Calling somebody black is not racist.


----------



## tbb043 (Feb 21, 2018)

HamBone41801 said:


> depends. in certain areas of south america, they prefer n****, and black is their n-word.




n**** is literally black in spanish (and latin, IIRC).


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 21, 2018)

Is it racist to say "white person?"


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Feb 21, 2018)

Depends on intent. Some people prefer that you capitalize it if you're referring to them as a group ("Blacks"), and a lot of people prefer to be referred to as People/<Occupation> of Color, unless the distinction needs to be made that they're specifically Black or Brown


----------



## Uiaad (Feb 21, 2018)

It really depends. Some get offended no matter what you say. I remember back when in worked in retail, someone got upset that I referred to someone ( over a radio no less) as an IC3 male wearing a red jacket and baseball cap. I was told by this person that i was racist and had no proof that he had done anything and that I would be looking for a new job by the end of the day.


----------



## Daggot (Feb 21, 2018)

In america it isn't at least.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Feb 21, 2018)

I'm Black

No its not racist

where my black tempters at!?!?


----------



## HamBone41801 (Feb 21, 2018)

tbb043 said:


> n**** is literally black in spanish (and latin, IIRC).


yes, I am aware.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 21, 2018)

If it is racist to say Black person, then it is racist to say White person. it is literally just a way of separating groups based on physical appearance. It would be no different than saying Hitchhiker-thumb people and non-Hitchhiker-thumb people. Some people just get offended when they want to feel special.


----------



## Wolfvak (Feb 21, 2018)

tbb043 said:


> n**** is literally black in spanish (and latin, IIRC).


it is also used independently of your actual skin color, f.e. an equivalent of "my dear" (parent-to-son) would be "mi n****/negra" in some areas close to the Rio de la Plata, especially Montevideo and Buenos Aires, regardless of your race.

it's probably incorrect to say a "black person" in formal reports (news, documents, since a better term would be "African-American" in objective reports), but when talking about day-to-day conversations it's probably just fine, as long as you emphasize "person" over "black" lol.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Feb 21, 2018)

uiaad said:


> It really depends. Some get offended no matter what you say. I remember back when in worked in retail, someone got upset that I referred to someone ( over a radio no less) as an IC3 male wearing a red jacket and baseball cap. I was told by this person that i was racist and had no proof that he had done anything and that I would be looking for a new job by the end of the day.


? Why were you using police code in a retail position


----------



## aykay55 (Feb 21, 2018)

Jacklack3 said:


> I know it probably isn't, but for some reason if i'm talking to someone, they or even me might say "dark-skinned" or something instead of just saying "black"... Is it racist to say "black person", or is it racist to try to avoid saying "black person"?


Not racist, but politically incorrect. People have the false notion that racism is simply stating the race of someone. Racism, by definition, is discrimination due to race.


----------



## Uiaad (Feb 21, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> ? Why were you using police code in a retail position



The town I was working in had a huge surge in theft from shops, so the local council set up a scheme which issued every shop with a radio which was a direct link to link to police and CCTV ops. There were 3 of us from my store that went for the training and given a manual on how to communicate over the radios. If i remember right he made off with a £70 lego set, which I wouldn't have had out on the shop floor, but you can't argue with what corporate wants or else you get marked down on mystery shops and inspections.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Feb 21, 2018)

Lol what the hell kinda message is saying that articulating a particular skin colour is in and of itself a bad thing

e.g. I'm a brown person I don't know how else I would describe my skin colour, nor do I see a point in censoring this particular detail.


----------



## Glyptofane (Feb 21, 2018)

Everything is racist now. Haven't you heard?


----------



## Jacklack3 (Feb 21, 2018)

Glyptofane said:


> Everything is racist now. Haven't you heard?


Guess I have to make myself black to become PC since I like GBAtemp Dark and i'm white.


----------



## Viri (Feb 21, 2018)

I live in the US, and called black people "black" all my life and never had any issue. I have tons of black friends, my best friend is also black. He told me hates it when people use the term "People of color" and says it's kinda cringy.


----------



## kehkou (Feb 21, 2018)

Color folk? Maybe. Black person? Certainly not!

I think its more context than anything. I'm a brown guy and I call my black friends niggers and they call me a beaner and we get a good laugh. It doesn't mean either one of us are racists. The opposite in fact; we are comfortable enough around each other to joke like that.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Feb 21, 2018)

Viri said:


> I live in the US, and called black people "black" all my life and never had any issue. I have tons of black friends, my best friend is also black. He told me hates it when people use the term "People of color" and says it's kinda cringy.


Welp, I've seen tourists refer to a black portuguese man as african american lul . Trying to find expressions just because people might be offensive is cringy at best and wrong and retarded at worst.


----------



## Hanafuda (Feb 21, 2018)

Viri said:


> I live in the US, and called black people "black" all my life and never had any issue. I have tons of black friends, my best friend is also black. He told me hates it when people use the term "People of color" and says it's kinda cringy.




"people of color" really takes the cake. 

This comic is from 1988, so I 'get' the parents more than most here will. They're my parents' generation, i.e. teens in the 1950's. But this is still dead-on. Seems like every generation for the last 50-60 years in the US has a new way to describe blacks, and the words that used to be ok becomes racist for some reason.


----------



## Captain_N (Feb 21, 2018)

Glyptofane said:


> Everything is racist now. Haven't you heard?


yep. the same as you cant say anything about culture. How dare you voice your opinion with out being called a raciest.... Its number 7 on the list of the 8 steps on how to destroy America by Dick Lamm as the former Governor of Colorado 2004.


----------



## Larsenv (Feb 21, 2018)

Today I found out apparently it was racist to call someone a “monkey”..?

Also don’t forget it’s Black History month.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 21, 2018)

Larsenv said:


> Today I found out apparently it was racist to call someone a “monkey”..?


Reminds me of a shirt..


----------



## Thirty3Three (Feb 21, 2018)

No. If black people can say_ white people_, then why would it be raciest. In fact a know some people who take more offense to African American, which, still, is stupid IMO. But nah. Call them what you like... except that one thing we don't talk about as white people...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Larsenv said:


> Today I found out apparently it was racist to call someone a “monkey”..?
> 
> Also don’t forget it’s Black History month.


I laughed so hard at this. It's because... _physically_, black people tend to have thicker lips, bigger nose, and sometimes a bigger brow, hence the term, "monkey". Now THAT is raciest as fuck though.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Feb 21, 2018)

Larsenv said:


> Today I found out apparently it was racist to call someone a “monkey”..?
> 
> Also don’t forget it’s Black History month.


It's racist if you're using it to imply PoC are less evolved than white people (which is more common than you might think)


----------



## Thirty3Three (Feb 21, 2018)

I had a customer come up to me and say, "Hey is that colored girl working"? (Obviously a Southern-sounding white male with a long white beard and suspenders. Just a ripped up Tom Sawyer hat away from being a walking stereotype.) I replied, "What color? Blue...?"


----------



## dAVID_ (Feb 21, 2018)

Thirty3Three said:


> No. If black people can say_ white people_, then why would it be raciest. In fact a know some people who take more offense to African American, which, still, is stupid IMO. But nah. Call them what you like... except that one thing we don't talk about as white people...
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Actually there's a brownish skinned guy in my class, that we call "monkey" or "ape" in a jokingly matter. You can say "Ese tipo de allá, el n****" (that guy over there, the black one), and really nobody will complain. I get called huero (which is a term that refers to white people), sometimes, and I don't complain about it.


----------



## DayVeeBoi (Feb 21, 2018)

Glyptofane said:


> Everything is racist now. Haven't you heard?


Aww damn, ya beat me to it.... lmao


----------



## gameboy (Feb 21, 2018)

sigh.... white people...


----------



## orangy57 (Feb 21, 2018)

no


----------



## Uiaad (Feb 21, 2018)

Thirty3Three said:


> I had a customer come up to me and say, "Hey is that colored girl working"? (Obviously a Southern-sounding white male with a long white beard and suspenders. Just a ripped up Tom Sawyer hat away from being a walking stereotype.) I replied, "What color? Blue...?"



Reminds me of while I was working one day ( same retail job ), I was taking with this guy named Mike who is black. Anyway we had just had a couple of new hires and we had this one girl, she was in uni and was just working part-time but she was a little ditzy to say the least. So she wanders up to us and was listening to our conversation and all of a sudden she comes out with " so do you prefer to be called black or coloured ? " I was taken aback a little but without missing a beat and completely straight faced he said " I prefer Mike " then she just walked away without saying another word. I should note we were talking about processors at the time and no ... she didnt last long.


----------



## DayVeeBoi (Feb 21, 2018)

gameboy said:


> sigh.... white people...


I dunno if that's directed towards me, but I consider myself pretty liberal/left. I'm just old enough to remember the last time...


----------



## gameboy (Feb 21, 2018)

DayVeeBoi said:


> I dunno if that's directed towards me, but I consider myself pretty liberal/left. I'm just old enough to remember the last time...




i just meant usa white suburbia in general... just ignore skin color and definitely dont get lost in the ghetto


----------



## DayVeeBoi (Feb 21, 2018)

gameboy said:


> i just meant usa white suburbia in general... just ignore skin color and definitely dont get lost in the ghetto


I didn't read everything that got posted in between, I am in the middle of something and sort of rushing but I saw this title on the front page and had to come toss my 2 cents, I just couldn't pass it by lol. So I just skimmed through to see if anyone said it b4 me (which sadly, @Glyptofane had...) but after I posted I read some of the earlier comments and kinda wished I had avoided the thread tbh. That's why I asked..


----------



## Stephano (Feb 21, 2018)

If I'm trying to point someone out to someone else, I'm going to say what that person's most identifiable trait, whether it be, height, skin color, clothing, or hair. Which one I use shouldn't matter but to take offense is rediculous.

Side note: I hate the term "African American." Their family line may have come from Africa but as far as I'm concerned, they are 100% 'Merican!!!
That's why I don't mind saying "Black Person" because I deem the other term incorrect. I don't view these people as Africans, I see them as Americans!


----------



## gameboy (Feb 21, 2018)

ive always find it weird when kids born and raised in the suburbs speak and act like the kids from the ghetto.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Stephano said:


> If I'm trying to point someone out to someone else, I'm going to say what that person's most identifiable trait or whether it be, height, skin color, clothing, or hair. Which one I use shouldn't matter but to take offense is rediculous.
> 
> Side note: I hate the term "African American." Their family line may have come from Africa but as far as I'm concerned, they are 100% 'Merican!!!
> That's why I don't mind saying "Black Person" because I deem the other term incorrect. I don't view these people as Africans, I see them as Americans!



BUT why then do we have to say ASIAN-AMERICAN etc.etc?


----------



## DayVeeBoi (Feb 21, 2018)

Hanafuda said:


> "people of color" really takes the cake.
> 
> This comic is from 1988, so I 'get' the parents more than most here will. They're my parents' generation, i.e. teens in the 1950's. But this is still dead-on. Seems like every generation for the last 50-60 years in the US has a new way to describe blacks, and the words that used to be ok becomes racist for some reason.


I'm in my 30's. My mom said something about some kid at my nieces school and I'm trying to understand which kid she means. She's like "you know, the little chocolate boy" and I'm like what the fuck is wrong with you? I had heard her say that before like maybe 20 years ago (its been a long road for me coming to realize that myself and my family are racist (without malice) and weren't even aware of it). But hearing it today and in front of my 9 year old niece really hit me in a soft spot. I was pretty fucking mad.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Feb 21, 2018)

gameboy said:


> ive always find it weird when kids born and raised in the suburbs speak and act like the kids from the ghetto.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


i just hate when anyone talks like they're from the ghetto. ESPECIALLY white people. You know. Wiggers. They'e also quick to start a fight and it's super obnoxious and immature.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



uiaad said:


> Reminds me of while I was working one day ( same retail job ), I was taking with this guy named Mike who is black. Anyway we had just had a couple of new hires and we had this one girl, she was in uni and was just working part-time but she was a little ditzy to say the least. So she wanders up to us and was listening to our conversation and all of a sudden she comes out with " so do you prefer to be called black or coloured ? " I was taken aback a little but without missing a beat and completely straight faced he said " I prefer Mike " then she just walked away without saying another word. I should note we were talking about processors at the time and no ... she didnt last long.


fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck.


----------



## deinonychus71 (Feb 21, 2018)

What SHOULD matter is the intend behind the word, NOT the word itself.

But people today don't understand that anymore. Language has become a minefield. The more words you ban today, the more you'll need to ban tomorrow, simply because banning words won't make assholes better.
And since -truly- debating isn't encouraged anymore people will just stick to their own opinions.


----------



## gameboy (Feb 21, 2018)

exactly, having being from a bad inner city neighborhood i just dont understand the need to imitate that sort of slang and charisma


----------



## RustInPeace (Feb 21, 2018)

You're Canadian, okay, but...that was the dumbest question I have read in a long time. Of course it's not racist. People worrying about that are almost as annoying as racist people.


----------



## tatripp (Feb 21, 2018)

No. It is not racist to call black people black.


----------



## Hanafuda (Feb 21, 2018)

DayVeeBoi said:


> I'm in my 30's. My mom said something about some kid at my nieces school and I'm trying to understand which kid she means. She's like "you know, the little chocolate boy" and I'm like what the fuck is wrong with you? I had heard her say that before like maybe 20 years ago (its been a long road for me coming to realize that myself and my family are racist (without malice) and weren't even aware of it). But hearing it today and in front of my 9 year old niece really hit me in a soft spot. I was pretty fucking mad.




Yeah, they may not be acceptable today, but at certain times in history "n****" and "Colored" were the appropriate, non-offensive words everyone was supposed to use. Not "chocolate" though. Well, except on some George Clinton/P-Funk albums, and that one Eddie Murphy movie.


----------



## OctolingRift (Feb 21, 2018)

Is it racist to say white person? No


----------



## Viri (Feb 21, 2018)

Larsenv said:


> Today I found out apparently it was racist to call someone a “monkey”..?
> 
> Also don’t forget it’s Black History month.


You think that's bad? Last year I found out trans people hate being called "t********" I honestly had no idea that was even an insult, lol.


----------



## gameboy (Feb 21, 2018)

'freedom of speech' gives everyone the right to say and mean whatever the hell ya want regardless of what all these roody-poo, candy-ass, piece of monkey crap jabroni american SJWs think.


----------



## deinonychus71 (Feb 21, 2018)

Viri said:


> You think that's bad? Last year I found out trans people hate being called "t********" I honestly had no idea that was even an insult, lol.


Well that's the thing... even when the intent is not to offend things are taken as an offense now.

And for some reason, these people think they have higher grounds to request everyone to change their language to their convenience.
Welcome to the new age.


----------



## XDel (Feb 21, 2018)

Do not make your self so undefined and vulnerable so as to allowing them to define the intention behind your words. 

"Black" is a general description, that while not totally accurate; does easily allow us to distinguish the person being described from say a "Yellow" person, which is technically shades of brown, or "white" which is technically a combination of off whites, with pink, red, and so on. The point being is it is easier for casual descriptions than being precise, and should not be grounds to determine weather or not the person speaking hates people of this pigment or that, which is actually a rare phenomena where as prejudice against certain or assumed behaviors, characteristics, or cultural aspects  would be more common, and of course more rational than mere prejudice over pigments. 

So anyhow, this is a stupid conversation, really.


----------



## RustInPeace (Feb 21, 2018)

Viri said:


> You think that's bad? Last year I found out trans people hate being called "t********" I honestly had no idea that was even an insult, lol.



Not all of them, trust me.

Digging into OP again, this reminds me of someone in 8th grade, who at lunch one day asked "What's wrong with saying 'spic?'" The white guys laughed, and I thought it was directed to Mexicans and/or Puerto Ricans. I'm neither, Dominican, but I still thought it was offensive. He kept asking the question, even after I kicked him in the shin as hard as I can while we were all sitting at lunch. He never understood what kind of idiotic shit he was pulling. Stupid questions do exist, especially something like that.


----------



## gameboy (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## dAVID_ (Feb 21, 2018)

RustInPeace said:


> Not all of them, trust me.
> 
> Digging into OP again, this reminds me of someone in 8th grade, who at lunch one day asked "What's wrong with saying 'spic?'" The white guys laughed, and I thought it was directed to Mexicans and/or Puerto Ricans. I'm neither, Dominican, but I still thought it was offensive. He kept asking the question, even after I kicked him in the shin as hard as I can while we were all sitting at lunch. He never understood what kind of idiotic shit he was pulling. Stupid questions do exist, especially something like that.



Spic is an insult to those of latino descent, apparently.


----------



## Navonod (Feb 21, 2018)

No. If people think otherwise, they are to sensitive. Also as a white person I feel there are not enough good racist insults for white people. As a fun game I'd like to see some here or you could PM me some for a good laugh.

Well there is this picture which is hilarious.


----------



## gameboy (Feb 21, 2018)

everything now is ''racist'' when most times it should be labeled under prejudice or profiling or stereotyping


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 21, 2018)

deinonychus71 said:


> Well that's the thing... even when the intent is not to offend things are taken as an offense now.
> 
> And for some reason, these people think they have higher grounds to request everyone to change their language to their convenience.
> Welcome to the new age.


I totally agree

I remember where I work we had a factory wide 'Equality course' (this was due to someone overhearing a conversation between two other people & heard 'Black P....' & thought they were talking about him, when in fact they were talking about the new black paint on the floor was still wet)

When I attended the course - the 'tutor' asked me how I would call the person sitting next to me (who was 'black') 
- I said that "when I was at school I was to call such people 'coloured', so that is what I would stick to now"

When the Tutor asked the bloke next to me whether he would like to be called 'Coloured' or 'Black' - the bloke turned round & said in a stern voice... 'Neither'
When asked what he'd like to be called - the bloke said 'I'd like to be called by the nationality of the place I came from - Nigerian'

Now how the Dickings am I suppose to know where the bloke came from originally so that I don't offend them ??
Surely I can't go up to some stranger & ask 'Where did you come from ??' - IMHO it would seem that more offensive towards a person


----------



## osaka35 (Feb 21, 2018)

"person of colour" is the proper way currently, as "black" kind of just pigeon-holes them to one identity. And that's something to be avoided whenever possible. 

Intent is important, but also understanding how your actions have consequences beyond your intent (the road to hell is paved with good intentions) must be considered as well.


----------



## SG854 (Feb 21, 2018)

kehkou said:


> Color folk? Maybe. Black person? Certainly not!
> 
> I think its more context than anything. I'm a brown guy and I call my black friends niggers and they call me a beaner and we get a good laugh. It doesn't mean either one of us are racists. The opposite in fact; we are comfortable enough around each other to joke like that.


And wetback. Stupid dirty Mexicans. With their Cinco de Drinko, their Speedy Gonzales, and their Mariachi and Telenovelas. 
Go back to mexico Rodrigo. And take your Sombrero with you. 



Thirty3Three said:


> i just hate when anyone talks like they're from the ghetto. ESPECIALLY white people. You know. Wiggers. They'e also quick to start a fight and it's super obnoxious and immature.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


What about ghetto Asian.


----------



## gameboy (Feb 21, 2018)

all kinds of races live in the ghetto, not just blacks

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Thirty3Three (Feb 21, 2018)

gameboy said:


> all kinds of races live in the ghetto, not just blacks
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


But mostly blacks. There's a reason too. It's their parents' state in terms of finances, as well as their harsher discipline on their children (starting with slavery to now, yada yada). Not even stereotyping. There is a reason that the poorer areas statistically are filled with black families as opposed to those of another race. Their parents parents were brought up in a rough spot, and the cycle continues. Not to mention the amount of poorer black parents I serve at work, yelling across the store, making a scene, telling their children to "GET YOUR FUCKING ASS OVER HERE OR I WILL SLASH YOUR FACE IN", etc, after all they do is walk two feet ahead of the parent... Yes I was being colorful with that, but it's that viscous cycle and horrible parenting, as well as that cycle of upbringing and financial care that causes the ghetto areas to stay primarily black. I'm tired. Hope I explained this right.


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 21, 2018)

Jacklack3 said:


> I know it probably isn't, but for some reason if i'm talking to someone, they or even me might say "dark-skinned" or something instead of just saying "black"... Is it racist to say "black person", or is it racist to try to avoid saying "black person"?



  I'm black and I don't find it racist at all. From reading your post, you're simply trying to describe a person to another person. Personally you can call me chocolate or coffee. I'm yummy, dammit!   In all seriousness I don't see why it's an issue.


----------



## SG854 (Feb 21, 2018)

LightyKD said:


> I'm black and I don't find it racist at all. From reading your post, you're simply trying to describe a person to another person. Personally you can call me chocolate or coffee. I'm yummy, dammit!   In all seriousness I don't see why it's an issue.



Wait chocolate comes in all different colors... White, Dark.


----------



## deinonychus71 (Feb 21, 2018)

osaka35 said:


> "person of colour" is the proper way currently, as "black" kind of just pigeon-holes them to one identity. And that's something to be avoided whenever possible.
> 
> Intent is important, but also understanding how your actions have consequences beyond your intent (the road to hell is paved with good intentions) must be considered as well.



See, being from another country that has no problem with this word, I didn't even know I wasn't supposed to say it in America. I would just use it as part of normal language, with absolutely no ill intent.

I'm sure most people are smart enough to realize there's actually no ill intentions behind calling someone "black". Given that, when you choose to openly get offended by it, you are becoming part of the problem. (using you as people in general)
Just like you don't generally take it badly when one says "Blondie" "big guy" or "tall guy".... this is part of what you are, why would anyone feel insulted by that?

The "consequences" you're talking about is potentially offending someone. That's true. But as to where the fault lies I wouldn't be so sure. I really believe that people should just learn to chill, and not go looking for fights whenever they hear a word that they're immediately going to translate as "offending".

In my former country, you can't even say "blind person" anymore, because apparently, that's offensive now. This is just how we keep removing words hoping that people will be better if they stop using them. It doesn't work that way. All it does is rising frustration on the part of the population that want to keep using the language they've been using since they were born, and who don't understand why suddenly something that was perfectly OK is now considered offending.
The word "retard": Yes it's not nice at all, but when people fight and call themselves that, they aren't thinking about making fun or another category of the population. If you're going to remove it ok, but then please no more "oh god", "holy shit" etc, because I get offended by constant religious talks... (No I don't give a crap, but some people do xD)
Probably a stupid example but that's what we're living right now, every single community or even fraction of a community wants its piece of the language to be offended by, and it's becoming quite silly in some extreme cases.

It only takes to look back at old comedy movies to realize how paranoid our modern society has become.


----------



## linuxares (Feb 21, 2018)

Is black a colour? Yes. Is white a colour? Yes. Is yellow a colour? Yes.

If people could stop viewing down on words. You will eventually get caught in a trap where you can say nothing.


----------



## ThoD (Feb 21, 2018)

I for one call blacks blacks, as that's what they are, no changing that (unless your name is Jackson)! There's nothing wrong with it, there's no resentment or hate when I call them that, it's just a word, people need to learn that words don't really mean that much, attitude matters a lot more. It's like saying that it's a bad thing to call a bulldog a bulldog, like seriously, it's just a race and a simple word that is somewhat linked to it, no need to go out of your way to not offend people. Just like how I don't feel a thing when called a white, black is fine to refer to people of that race, as long as it's not said in a mean, vindictive, resentful or hateful manner, it's the least people need to worry about


----------



## Langin (Feb 21, 2018)

In the Netherlands people will frown if you say 'zwarte persoon', or literally 'black person'. Here people would rather say 'getinte persoon' or rather 'tinted person'. It sounds somewhat weird but thats how reports on the news on tv are here. 

I find both options not suitable really.  But the 'black' people probably say 'white person', if they talk about white people. And I don't think it is racist to say white people, is it? So I would consider it safe to say black person.


----------



## tri_fin (Feb 21, 2018)

Might not be racist but it is incorrect.

No one is black and also no one is white. Dark brown? Pink? Grey... 

It's a total minefield. Just look inside yourself... do you think more of less of someone due to their background?


----------



## linuxares (Feb 21, 2018)

tri_fin said:


> Might not be racist but it is incorrect.
> 
> No one is black and also no one is white. Dark brown? Pink? Grey...
> 
> It's a total minefield. Just look inside yourself... do you think more of less of someone due to their background?


I beg your pardon? Have you seen the Finnish people? They're so pale that the Russians lost a war against them!
(Yes this a joke, but people in the Nordics are generally more pale than the most in mainland europe)


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 21, 2018)

linuxares said:


> I beg your pardon? Have you seen the Finnish people? They're so pale that the Russians lost a war against them!
> (Yes this a joke, but people in the Nordics are generally more pale than the most in mainland europe)


But this is true. If the "white death" weren't so white, he wouldn't have been able to camouflage so well within the snow, and snipe so many Russians out of the game.


----------



## linuxares (Feb 21, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> But this is true. If the "white death" weren't so white, he wouldn't have been able to camouflage so well within the snow, and snipe so many Russians out of the game.


Why else do you think they have saunas? It's the only way to make them warm and pink!


----------



## leon315 (Feb 21, 2018)

our nice neighbours say ''n****'' all the time in Spain. absolutely nha

also you can use ''afro-[american/british]'' or even afro, which is politically correct.

if you are nig you can call another nig ''nig'' :-)


----------



## tri_fin (Feb 21, 2018)

linuxares said:


> I beg your pardon? Have you seen the Finnish people? They're so pale that the Russians lost a war against them!
> (Yes this a joke, but people in the Nordics are generally more pale than the most in mainland europe)



We have a lot of cloud in the uk so we have a pretty decent shade of grey here..!

On the subject of pale skin... whilst working in Japan I noted a shade that I could only wonder came from so many hours working inside?


----------



## linuxares (Feb 21, 2018)

tri_fin said:


> We have a lot of cloud in the uk so we have a pretty decent shade of grey here..!
> 
> On the subject of pale skin... whilst working in Japan I noted a shade that I could only wonder came from so many hours working inside?


D-vitamine insufficiency?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 21, 2018)

leon315 said:


> our nice neighbours say ''n****'' all the time in Spain. absolutely nha


People in Argentina also say n**** all the time.
It is the standard way to say "black person". Informal, but standard way, no racist connotations.
Buuut, n**** can also mean "friend", "person", "low class", "hard worker", etc.

PS: And the last two uses of the word "may" have originated in some racist generalization, but nowadays they are used daily and don't really imply a black person at all.


----------



## tri_fin (Feb 21, 2018)

leon315 said:


> our nice neighbours say ''n****'' all the time in Spain. absolutely nha
> 
> also you can use ''afro-[american/british]'' or even afro, which is politically correct.
> 
> if you are nig you can call another nig ''nig'' :-)



I had a group of co hip-hop loving friends and after a while I was comfortable enough to use the n word with them. As a middle class white boy it was really hard but also totally liberating. I had nothing to do with slavery and all that crap and do feel really bad about it but love hip hop and cussing! I am totally out of my depth with what is correct to say to who though.  



linuxares said:


> D-vitamine insufficiency?



I don't know I kind of threw that out there wondering if any one would pick up on the pale dudes in Japan. I was filming there and had real problems with skins shades.


----------



## kehkou (Feb 21, 2018)

tri_fin said:


> No one is black and also no one is white. Dark brown? Pink? Grey...


This. If you're pure black or pure white, something is wrong.


----------



## wolf-snake (Feb 21, 2018)

Give it a couple of months and it will be racist to even talk to a person.


----------



## tri_fin (Feb 21, 2018)

I think it's (sexual) harassment if you talk to someone.

Racist if you describe someone.


----------



## SG854 (Feb 21, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> People in Argentina also say n**** all the time.
> It is the standard way to say "black person". Informal, but standard way, no racist connotations.
> Buuut, n**** can also mean "friend", "person", "low class", "hard worker", etc.
> 
> PS: And the last two uses of the word "may" have originated in some racist generalization, but nowadays they are used daily and don't really imply a black person at all.


Niga (니가) in Korean means You. 

And this guy took it the wrong way. At least he has rocks tho.


----------



## MadonnaProject (Feb 21, 2018)

I've found the hard way even refering to black people can be considered racist which is why I avoid even the mention of a black person. In this day and age unless you are overly positive and complimenting of a certain people (if you know what I mean) you will not win. So I stay away from such stuff.


----------



## tri_fin (Feb 21, 2018)

MadonnaProject said:


> I've found the hard way even refering to black people can be considered racist which is why I avoid even the mention of a black person. In this day and age unless you are overly positive and complimenting of a certain people (if you know what I mean) you will not win. So I stay away from such stuff.



I took a social science course at university and the poor lecturer lived a total nightmare. He would try and refer to people and things in such a correct way that he took ages and ages to say anything. It was painful and quite funny.

Anyone take offence at anything. Talk is cheap! But words can be deeply offensive, hurtful and damaging...

I only talk to people about the weather or sport.


----------



## th3joker (Feb 21, 2018)

its a double standard.  you never hear anyone refer to asians and native americans and yellow people or red people. we shouldn't call native americans indians either. the stigma resides in the way the color white is seen as clean, pure, good, untainted ect, and then the color black is seen as dark, evil, dirty, tainted ect. i also despise the term african american.  you dont use the same terms of african-english or african-british, nor would you call a black person born and raised in England a african american either. in my opionon we should come up with conpletely new classifications. i also hate the word cacuasian. sounds too much cock asian. if there were never any borders or rival tribes or physical differences what would we call ourselves? earthlings?


----------



## pustal (Feb 21, 2018)

It all depends on context. If you say:

- Black twitter is on the rise; - nothin inheritantly racist about that.

- Obama was bad for America because he was black; - there is not much of a doubt that it was racist.

Same goes for the 'n' word:

- You're a disgrace because you are a f# n#; - absolutely racist

- I found and old crate of N# Joe tar soap the other day on the warehouse. - not racist

The point is: words aren't racist, sexist or bad per se. The people who use them can be. It as all to do with intent, perspective and context.


----------



## Jayro (Feb 21, 2018)

I hate when people get upset over the word "n****", when it's literally just the Spanish word for black. Nobody gets upset for saying the French word "Noir" (black).


----------



## Kigiru (Feb 21, 2018)

Depends on contexts and tone.
If you say it with an intention to use it as an insult then it's probably racist, but if you use "black people" as a blanket term for all dark-skinned nations then i don't see what's wrong with it.


----------



## gameboy (Feb 21, 2018)

There was a boxing match that happened last year and politics got in the way that they decide one guy should 'lose' because the actions of his dad, politics should never blend with sports or gaming
NSFW rated 13 or whatever regular cable at night is rated


----------



## MadonnaProject (Feb 21, 2018)

tri_fin said:


> I took a social science course at university and the poor lecturer lived a total nightmare. He would try and refer to people and things in such a correct way that he took ages and ages to say anything. It was painful and quite funny.
> 
> Anyone take offence at anything. Talk is cheap! But words can be deeply offensive, hurtful and damaging...
> 
> I only talk to people about the weather or sport.



I absolutely agree. It has got so bad I have actually made an effort these recent weeks to not engage women in the office about banter. A few years ago we used to laugh and have fun and make silly jokes and sometimes these would get really risque but you knew it was all in good fun. I have also started actively avoiding speaking to this trans person at our local shop because once I inadvertently said to my girlfriend on the phone "I am speaking to kirk" and she said oh the man down the road and I said "yeah" and she asked "oh say hello" and I said "She says hello". And he went "I am not a she yet" and I was like "Oh so sorry HE says hello" and he went "Please refer to me as Kirk".

I could tell you a similar story about an individual of colour but like I said, the less its spoken about the better. The sad thing is this is making me avoid such people and that feels a bit racist but its not as it is just safer for everyone if you stay away from them and the situation they may make out of something.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 21, 2018)

I do find the "African-American" term pretty amusing, especially as many some would seek to apply it to might not have had ancestors in Africa for longer than some white skinned Europeans (various Aboriginal groups, some on the Indian subcontinent, the Caribbean is an interesting case study too at times).

Anyway I don't know that I have heard black be deemed an improper word in the UK from anybody I would care to listen to on the matter. I have seen some dance around it when it would have been quite useful though.

In the absence of something better though I will have to kick it old school and go with darkies.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Feb 21, 2018)

It's not and if anyone thinks it is, they're a pussy. 
It's just color, nothing else, what is racist is to keep dividing people like this and treating them differently because of their race.
"white pipol are devils!11"


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 21, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Niga (니가) in Korean means You.
> 
> And this guy took it the wrong way. At least he has rocks tho.



That person is a bit crazy, I hope they locked him in some underground mental facility for eternity.

PS: I also think in almost any other part of the world half of the bus passengers would have kicked his ass already, the entitlement reeks, I guess Koreans are way too "pacific" though. Hell, I bet he would've been nearly lynched in Argentina.


----------



## Jacklack3 (Feb 21, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Wait chocolate comes in all different colors... White, Dark.


But white chocolate isn't actually made out of chocolate... Just like in real life! /s


----------



## osaka35 (Feb 21, 2018)

ThoD said:


> I for one call blacks blacks, as that's what they are, no changing that (unless your name is Jackson)! There's nothing wrong with it, there's no resentment or hate when I call them that, it's just a word, people need to learn that words don't really mean that much, attitude matters a lot more. It's like saying that it's a bad thing to call a bulldog a bulldog, like seriously, it's just a race and a simple word that is somewhat linked to it, no need to go out of your way to not offend people. Just like how I don't feel a thing when called a white, black is fine to refer to people of that race, as long as it's not said in a mean, vindictive, resentful or hateful manner, it's the least people need to worry about


skin colour is nothing like dog breeds  "race" is an arbitrary decision, and not a very helpful or meaningful word outside a very specific context. it really just means "population that has this variable". change the variable, and the folks you thought were one "race", are suddenly in 5 different "races". it's arbitrary and has no inherent meaning. and skin colour can only ever tell you potential ancestory of the past few generations, nothing deeper or inherent. combining skin colour and race is meaningless, unless you're a scientist testing a particular population for something.

at least, scientifically. culturally, we do it all the time. we pass laws, we assume ability or culture, we assume all these things because we think there's some inherent difference. there ain't. it's all in our heads. but since most folk do it, that's how the culture has shaped and formed, and they exert their influence and social reality. that's what we deal with when we talk about what words we use: changing that culture of false associations.

it's weird. and false associations have caused nothing but problem for people of colour, among other things

if you want to learn more, look up things like the genetic bucket chain, or just how quickly genes spread between populations.


----------



## cracker (Feb 21, 2018)

I'm white with pinkish hues.

Seriously, the context/tone of referring to a person with any color (or adjective for that matter)  is the deciding factor. Sure, there are people of the referred group and (potentially unwanted) advocates that push PC alternative terms but I think the majority of people consider who it is coming from to make up their minds about the usage.


----------



## leon315 (Feb 21, 2018)

Jayro said:


> I hate when people get upset over the word "n****", when it's literally just the Spanish word for black. Nobody gets upset for saying the French word "Noir" (black).


because French is sexy af, and I LOVE ESCARGOT! the reason why Afros hate ''n****'', due their ancestors where forcedly EXPORTED by spanish and that was the common name they used in ''markets''. that's why this word is particularly triggering which reminds those afros the darkest tragedy of human traffics.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Feb 21, 2018)

eyyh we also say Goku Black.

nothing racist about it dawg.

edit: its just a color cx


----------



## EmanueleBGN (Feb 21, 2018)

"n****" is Spanish for "black" (the colour).
In Italian dialects, "n****" (in many variants, ex. "negher" or "negru") is the same for Spanish, the colour "black".
For centuries, in all languages, "n****" was used to refer to the Subsaharian dark-skinner people. It has _became_ a "racist word" and now there are stupid people that see racism everywhere - a meme is worth a thousand words.
in Italy we say "nero" (the Italian workd for "black", not the dialectal "n****") so, for me, to say "black" to a dark-skinner person is not offensive.
I think it is more discriminatory to say "Afro-american". Why don't you call the white people "Euro-american"? Are the white people more Americans than the black people?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 21, 2018)

Jacklack3 said:


> I know it probably isn't, but for some reason if i'm talking to someone, they or even me might say "dark-skinned" or something instead of just saying "black"... Is it racist to say "black person", or is it racist to try to avoid saying "black person"?


No. That wouldn't make any sense. If you call someone a black person and they're offended then kindly tell them to fuck off.
it's literally just describing their skin color. Sometimes things like that can turn into a derogatory term after something bad happens related to the term and that's understandable but as far as I know that hasn't happened in this case, and they can't expect people to know not to say something as general as that.


----------



## dpad_5678 (Feb 21, 2018)

Well according to SJW's everything is racist, however, even worse, conservatives and far right-ist Pepe trolls like to believe that racism/sexism/homophobia is just a myth.

Honestly, I just try to avoid mentioning race altogether. We're all made up of stardust, and we're a tiny spec in the galaxy. Nothing less, nothing more.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 21, 2018)

dpad_5678 said:


> however, even worse, conservatives and far right-ist Pepe trolls like to believe that racism/sexism/homophobia is just a myth.


I am broadly familiar with most things that go on in such circles but I have never seen any of those call it a myth.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 21, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> I am broadly familiar with most things that go on in such circles but I have never seen any of those call it a myth.


I have to remark that the quoted post never said they "call" it a myth.

PS: I guess he means they believe it and act accordingly?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Feb 21, 2018)

dpad_5678 said:


> Well according to SJW's everything is racist, however, even worse, conservatives and far right-ist Pepe trolls like to believe that racism/sexism/homophobia is just a myth.
> 
> Honestly, I just try to avoid mentioning race altogether. We're all made up of stardust, and we're a tiny spec in the galaxy. Nothing less, nothing more.


The worst ones, believe it or not, are the ones who will just say outright "yeah I'm racist, what about it? You should be more tolerant about my choices :trollface:"


----------



## SG854 (Feb 21, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> That person is a bit crazy, I hope they locked him in some underground mental facility for eternity.
> 
> PS: I also think in almost any other part of the world half of the bus passengers would have kicked his ass already, the entitlement reeks, I guess Koreans are way too "pacific" though. Hell, I bet he would've been nearly lynched in Argentina.


Ya he would've been beat anywhere else for acting like that. I don't know why they didn't defend themselves, especially when he was getting up in peoples faces and pushing and pulling people. Especially to defend that lady who was only offering him a seat. Well he probably knows what Niga means now. Imagine how embarrassed he must be after that.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 21, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> I have to remark that the quoted post never said they "call" it a myth.
> 
> PS: I guess he means they believe it and act accordingly?


I was not intending to read a different meaning into it and that was what I read in that.

I have seen people say the holocaust was a myth.
A male-female wage gap has its existence questioned, with fairly compelling evidence from where I sit but different matter for a different thread.

I have seen people attempt to justify their dislike of different eye colour or whatever using all kinds of awful science, theoretical sources of morality, using a complete disregard of the underlying principles of stats and more.
Ditto some for a given gender.
Ditto some for a those that like to fumble genitals matching their own.

Never seen someone say or heavily imply any of those last three does not exist, or does not exist any more, similar to those first two though. I can't do much about what someone does in their head but the groups under discussion have never been shy, much less universally shy, about putting whatever else some find abominable to text and video yet. The extent, effects, applicability to their actions and more can and often are discussed all day long by some of those but the continued existence not so much.

Thinking further I would wonder if the poster I quoted had seen something like one of the ones where they say "racism is over and only a few backwater hillbillies and old people still go it", where they may perhaps be more of the opinion it, or at least its legacy, is still so very deeply entrenched in general society and the government thereof (something like http://www2.css.edu/app/depts/his/historyjournal/index.cfm?cat=7&art=312 perhaps).

Back on topic so to speak.
As I did not see it mentioned it. The "everything is racist" set was discussed, I assume we have all seen the various definitions some of said same try on where a given *ism is defined as something only the dominant group in society can perform. Under that... logic then where black could be deemed racist it may in turn not be possible have white be a similarly racist term if white people are some kind of dominant force in the culture. I don't know how widespread such a notion is but it does seem to percolate up fairly often.


----------



## dpad_5678 (Feb 21, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> I am broadly familiar with most things that go on in such circles but I have never seen any of those call it a myth.


I've encountered quite a few conservatives online that have explained to me that they feel that "the whole modern-day racism/homophobia lie was created by angry liberals so they'd have a reason to play the victim card".

Listen, I'm not saying everything is racist or discriminatory, but I do see quite a lot of it, and not only online. 

Therefor as far as I'm concerned, it's still a big problem.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 21, 2018)

Most blacks or negros give me mixed messages. Some say it's racist for me to call them black. While others will says it's racist to say n****. So I'm left with the situation of just avoiding even mentioning their race/skin color/ethnic backround at all costs.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 21, 2018)

dpad_5678 said:


> I've encountered quite a few conservatives online that have explained to me that they feel that "the whole modern-day racism/homophobia lie was created by angry liberals so they'd have a reason to play the victim card".
> 
> Listen, I'm not saying everything is racist or discriminatory, but I do see quite a lot of it, and not only online.
> 
> Therefor as far as I'm concerned, it's still a big problem.



While I certainly don't plan to dismiss such things I do also have to say from where I sit there is a kernel of truth in that. If those that seem to have opposing such things as their raison d'etre keep wanting to invent new ways to call people *ist then we do get a bit of a "boy who cried wolf" issue.

So it's a big issue. Back to the raison d'etre types the moves made to combat it seem odd to me.


----------



## dpad_5678 (Feb 21, 2018)

monkeyman4412 said:


> Most blacks or negros give me mixed messages. Some say it's racist for me to call them black. While others will says it's racist to say n****. So I'm left with the situation of just avoiding even mentioning their race/skin color/ethnic backround at all costs.


Saying n**** (in English, I mean) I would say is DEFINITELY racist (not saying you had bad intentions) but that word has quite a history.


----------



## Lukerz (Feb 21, 2018)

My friends at school call me white. I call them black. I think it just depends on the person your talking to.


----------



## Captain_N (Feb 22, 2018)

Stephano said:


> If I'm trying to point someone out to someone else, I'm going to say what that person's most identifiable trait, whether it be, height, skin color, clothing, or hair. Which one I use shouldn't matter but to take offense is rediculous.
> 
> Side note: I hate the term "African American." Their family line may have come from Africa but as far as I'm concerned, they are 100% 'Merican!!!
> That's why I don't mind saying "Black Person" because I deem the other term incorrect. I don't view these people as Africans, I see them as Americans!



I agree. If your an American citizen then that means your an American.


----------



## tri_fin (Feb 22, 2018)

The Real Jdbye said:


> No. That wouldn't make any sense. If you call someone a black person and they're offended then kindly tell them to fuck off.
> it's literally just describing their skin color. Sometimes things like that can turn into a derogatory term after something bad happens related to the term and that's understandable but as far as I know that hasn't happened in this case, and they can't expect people to know not to say something as general as that.



Are you seriously saying to someone who is considering whether using the term black is racist or not ought to start telling people to 'fuck off'?  Maybe you like fighting but I would be surprised to see you tell that guy on the Korea bus video to 'fuck off'.  I would be terrified if that was me. To be honest the video scared me - I would never go on a bus again if that happened.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 22, 2018)

tri_fin said:


> Are you seriously saying to someone who is considering whether using the term black is racist or not ought to start telling people to 'fuck off'?  Maybe you like fighting but I would be surprised to see you tell that guy on the Korea bus video to 'fuck off'.  I would be terrified if that was me. To be honest the video scared me - I would never go on a bus again if that happened.


I didn't mean it seriously, maybe I should have made that more clear. Just trying to make an example of how ridiculous it is. I would never actually say something like that to a stranger no matter what I think of them.


----------



## erikas (Feb 22, 2018)

Why can a word be racist in the first place? You're racist if you think that other races are inferior or you ascribe stereotypical traits of a race to every individual of that race. Thats too much information to be expressed by a single word.


----------



## Procyon (Feb 22, 2018)

HamBone41801 said:


> depends. in certain areas of south america, they prefer n****, and black is their n-word.



n**** means black in Spanish...


----------



## dpad_5678 (Feb 22, 2018)

As I said, the more race is mentioned the more potential problems will be created. Keep race out of everything as much as possible and you'll have no problems, trust me. Simple.


----------



## HamBone41801 (Feb 22, 2018)

Procyon said:


> n**** means black in Spanish...


yes. I am aware.


----------



## SG854 (Feb 22, 2018)

tri_fin said:


> Are you seriously saying to someone who is considering whether using the term black is racist or not ought to start telling people to 'fuck off'?  Maybe you like fighting but I would be surprised to see you tell that guy on the Korea bus video to 'fuck off'.  I would be terrified if that was me. To be honest the video scared me - I would never go on a bus again if that happened.



Heres a video of a Korean asking random black people if they know what niga (니가) means.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Feb 22, 2018)

depends a lot on context and wether or not black person is the only thing you say. like, say you have had ample chance to learn that black persons name yet you still opt for black person whenever you talk about them.

its also subjective as to whom you adress, some might feel you're reducing them to nothing but skin color, as you'd otherwise probably never refer to some dude as the white person either.


----------



## osaka35 (Feb 22, 2018)

dpad_5678 said:


> As I said, the more race is mentioned the more potential problems will be created. Keep race out of everything as much as possible and you'll have no problems, trust me. Simple.


And what of those problems we currently have? Will they disappear if we don't acknowledge them?


----------



## Ryccardo (Feb 22, 2018)

linuxares said:


> Is black a colour? Yes. Is white a colour? Yes. Is yellow a colour? Yes.


You never argued with someone who had a different opinion on you whether "the sum of all colors" and "the sum of no colors" are to be considered a color or not technically a color?


----------



## SG854 (Feb 22, 2018)

Ryccardo said:


> You never argued with someone who had a different opinion on you whether "the sum of all colors" and "the sum of no colors" are to be considered a color or not technically a color?


Some even consider black not a color. And White is all colors mixed. Hold out a prism in the sun.



Clydefrosch said:


> depends a lot on context and wether or not black person is the only thing you say. like, say you have had ample chance to learn that black persons name yet you still opt for black person whenever you talk about them.
> 
> its also subjective as to whom you adress, some might feel you're reducing them to nothing but skin color, as you'd otherwise probably never refer to some dude as the white person either.


Theres White Boy. And Gringo (used for North Americans) in Spanish. Cracker. Honkey. And White people got no rhythm like Black people.


----------



## Fizzystar (Feb 22, 2018)

It ain't racist, at least outside of tumblr.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Feb 22, 2018)

Fizzystar said:


> It ain't racist, at least outside of tumblr.


Don't try to be edgy


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Feb 22, 2018)

got a felling that this thread will close soon


----------



## Fizzystar (Feb 22, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Don't try to be edgy



>:v make me

Also inb4 closed.

Edit: Why does a simple question like this cause so much discord?


----------



## dpad_5678 (Feb 22, 2018)

osaka35 said:


> And what of those problems we currently have? Will they disappear if we don't acknowledge them?


That's not even CLOSE to what I said, lul! I'm not a filthy conservative. All I said was that we don't NEED to mention race in everyday conversations to our friends, etc. It doesn't have a purpose and the only outcome, if any, will be negative.


----------



## osaka35 (Feb 22, 2018)

dpad_5678 said:


> That's not even CLOSE to what I said, lul! I'm not a filthy conservative. All I said was that we don't NEED to mention race in everyday conversations to our friends, etc. It doesn't have a purpose and the only outcome, if any, will be negative.


You just added "everday conversations to our friends, etc"  you originally just said "talk about it". as in, at all. Glad to hear that wasn't your intent, though.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 22, 2018)

Well, I guess that's enough GBAtemp for a while.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Feb 22, 2018)

It wouldn't be racist. Because they're not actually black. Have you seen a color pallet before? 

Joking aside, this world has gone to shit because everyone most people get offended by something or some word automatically, and have a senseless argument prepared in about 1.2secs.

But that's, like your, opinion... man.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 22, 2018)

Found a discussion about the dominant group nonsense I was on about earlier




erikas said:


> Why can a word be racist in the first place? You're racist if you think that other races are inferior or you ascribe stereotypical traits of a race to every individual of that race. Thats too much information to be expressed by a single word.


Technically you could define a single word to mean that, such are the facilities of most languages.

Anyway it is more that it is generally held certain words and phrases come so very loaded with historical context/baggage that their use in polite conversation in present times is tricky. Relevant as of this conversation would be the word n****... Chris Rock sketch on the matter because why not. Some others have also seen what might be feature creep of a sort, or might be tricky but not as tricky, for further words. Coon, cone, blackie, darkie and coloureds being among those in such a category depending upon where you are in the world (some of those are a bit more UK centric).
Today we may or may not be seeing further additions to word lists. I am going with no for the question of the OP but if you are presently suffering the US school system, and all the fun and games we see going on there, I can see the OP having questions.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Feb 23, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Some even consider black not a color. And White is all colors mixed. Hold out a prism in the sun.
> 
> 
> Theres White Boy. And Gringo (used for North Americans) in Spanish. Cracker.
> Honkey. And White people got no rhythm like Black people.



because technically, if you talk about colors as light with different wavelength and such, black isn't a color, its the absence of light, while white is all base colors overlapping.
clearly, the term skincolor is not perfect, just as the warming of the globe isn't really what global warming is about.

and yes, there are racist terms for every race, that wasn't my point.

what i'm saying is, most people only go to superficial stuff like skincolor or eye shape when talking about people of other races, but would never do that when its about someone from their own.
if you can talk about greg from accounting without mentioning he's white,  you should be able to do the same with Jamal and Xin from public relations.


----------



## DarthDub (Feb 23, 2018)

No. /end thread


----------



## megaswablu (Mar 1, 2018)

no. its normal. just like saying "asian person" "mexican"


----------



## Sathya (Mar 4, 2018)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Is it racist to say "white person?"


i dont like if people says im a white or black person. because if we believe in good, truly we are same.


----------



## Cha0tic (Mar 4, 2018)

I’m not trying to offend anyone but it depends on the black person . Some won’t care, some if you mention there skin caller are ready to drop down there throat. It’s better to always say dark skinned to try to avoid anything imo

There nothing wrong with some people are in a nicer way to put ridiculous.


----------



## Whole lotta love (Mar 4, 2018)

Jacklack3 said:


> I know it probably isn't, but for some reason if i'm talking to someone, they or even me might say "dark-skinned" or something instead of just saying "black"... Is it racist to say "black person", or is it racist to try to avoid saying "black person"?



No, but if you're identifying someone as black where there is no need, particularly in a way that fits a negative stereotype, then some may think you're racist.

For example...

Not racist: "My friend Mark will meet you at the airport, he's a black guy with long hair and a mustache"

Maybe racist: "I got mugged last night by a big black guy but the police caught him shortly after"

In the second example, including that it was a "black guy" that mugged you doesn't add any relevant information whereas the first one does (assuming you're in a place where black people are a minority)


----------



## Judas18 (Mar 4, 2018)

People want to be offended nowadays so that they can have some weird monopoly over being oppressed. Black is not an offensive term.


----------



## Giodude (Mar 5, 2018)

Well you're not allowed to say black paint. Now you gotta say "hey Tyrone, could you paint that wall over there?"


----------



## Taebot64 (Mar 5, 2018)

As a African American I have no problem this someone calling me a black kid


----------



## dAVID_ (Mar 9, 2018)

Very soon, describing someone by having dark skin will also be racist!

Here in mexico, you can just describe someone by saying that black guy or "el moreno" (which is another way of saying it) and most likely people will see that as something normal, because it is.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Mar 9, 2018)

I feel like saying 'person' makes it kinda racist.  Not sure why, but saying, "oh he's black," sounds perfectly acceptable to me.  yet saying, "oh he's a black person," immediately sounds wrong.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 9, 2018)

Is it racist to say "White Men Can't Jump"?


----------



## FanmadeEndings (Mar 9, 2018)

If it is said to discriminate said person based on his / her skin color, yes. If you, for example, wanted to specify to someone else who you are talking about out of a group of people he barely knows and the most obvious detail that fits that specific person is his different skin color, then no. You can't be "racist on accident". Words aren't racist, people are. It depends on what you want to express rather then what you say.


----------



## Viri (Mar 12, 2018)

Seeing this video, made me think of this thread.


----------



## SG854 (Mar 16, 2020)

Only if you don't say No Homo


----------



## subcon959 (Mar 24, 2020)

Was that line really worth the 2 year necro?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 24, 2020)

subcon959 said:


> Was that line really worth the 2 year necro?


He should have said only if the basketballs touch.


----------



## Jayro (Mar 24, 2020)

No worse than calling the COVID-19 virus the "Chinese Virus". You're just stating it's origin in the wording.


----------



## Frankbel (Mar 24, 2020)

in italian it would be "n**** di merda" but also n**** has a racist taste.
Some words become politically correct:
handicapped--> having an handicap--> disabled --> having a disability --> less abled --> different abled, 
and maybe in the future there will be another term to denote the handicapped subset of the population
Let me say, perhaps one day black person will negatively denote the people with darker skin.


----------



## Mythical (Mar 24, 2020)

From what I've been told you're supposed to say "People of Color" and never "Colored People".
People don't seem to be mind being called "Black" , but sometimes it's not possible to tell someone's ethnicity (technically you're just assuming if they don't tell you really) so saying Black might be wrong. 
To be honest it hasn't come up in a conversation I've had except talking Tom Hanks (I think it was Tom Hanks)


----------



## FGFlann (Mar 24, 2020)

Mythical said:


> "People of Color" and never "Colored People".


What's the difference?


----------



## Mythical (Mar 24, 2020)

FGFlann said:


> What's the difference?


It's degrading and remiscant of another more rascist time (old term that is outdated and offends people like the n word)


----------



## FGFlann (Mar 24, 2020)

Mythical said:


> It's degrading and remiscant of another more rascist time (old term that is outdated and offends people like the n word)


But it's the same.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 24, 2020)

Okay I think this thread ran its course, no need to bring it back to life nearly 2 years later out of nowhere.


----------

